# Price of a GSD puppy who will be a pet?Opininions please!



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

A work friend of mine would like to buy a GSD for her son and herself. has been adogowner for many years. Just lost her Mastiff. Her 7 year old son wants a German Shepherd like his grandfather and wants to to do agility and obedience just like grandpa. She loves dogs. Her mastiff had massive health problems and she dropped alot of money trying to aid the big guy with his hips and other joint problems. She is working with her vet to handle this situation by running x-rays and health clearances by her vet. The vet wants to see xrays or have hips rated by OFA?She also is being advised re looking at pedigrees and temperment and DM and cancer.I think those are all good ideas right? I think this may be the issue, she wants to not spend more then 800.00 to1000.00 dollars. So what do you guys think? Is a a solid GSD for that price possible? I myself am interested in this thread as my three are all 10 plus years old,Lucky a year or so older. So I wonder if my 1500.00 Im setting aside for a GSD who can do a therapy dogs job is reasonableWe talk alot about responsible breeders butwhat is the purchase price of a healthy stable GSD family pet ?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The health considerations would be the same for a pet as a top class working or sport dog. In general a good working line dog will be $800-$2000 and west German show line $1500-$3000 (I don't know about American lines).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

IMO, when you buy a puppy you are buying for temperament, health and working ability. Find the breeder you like, watch their dogs work, ask about health history and then think about the difference of $500 between the 1500 and the 1000. Is it really an issue? There are nervebags out there that cost more than that.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

My son's dad bought a puppy show line puppy for 800 from a guy whose other litters went for 2500. I'm a little worried about temperament and health because he wasn't smart enough to even look at the pedigree first. Her dam and dams mom have no titles and their hips and elbows say unknown. ( he gave this dog to my son and I ) I think it's always worth it to spend more now and have less problems down the road. You might be able to get a good quality puppy for that price but make sure you know the health and temperament of the parents etc.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm really confused about the whole "she's working with her vet thing." Like...her vet is going to be running tests on potential sires and dams? An OFA certificate won't be enough for her? She sounds like someone that would be really fun to sell a puppy to...

$800-$1000 is very possible. Really excellent working lines run somewhere from $1200 to $2000 but she can get a good pedigree for about $1000 as well. I think what you need to remind your friend is that a high price/good breeding practice doesn't always guarantee a healthy dog. It helps...but its no guarantee. If she's really willing to put in the time, I'd tell her to join a GSD club or a Schutzhund club and hang out there on the weekends. Talk to people, become close with some breeders, and really get information on their past puppies. Really get to know their history and then make her decision.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I'm really confused about the whole "she's working with her vet thing." Like...her vet is going to be running tests on potential sires and dams? An OFA certificate won't be enough for her? She sounds like someone that would be really fun to sell a puppy to...
> 
> $800-$1000 is very possible. Really excellent working lines run somewhere from $1200 to $2000 but she can get a good pedigree for about $1000 as well. I think what you need to remind your friend is that a high price/good breeding practice doesn't always guarantee a healthy dog. It helps...but its no guarantee. If she's really willing to put in the time, I'd tell her to join a GSD club or a Schutzhund club and hang out there on the weekends. Talk to people, become close with some breeders, and really get information on their past puppies. Really get to know their history and then make her decision.


That was my error in writing. her vet will look at x-rays if the dog is not OFA.I told her about the German Shepherd Club of northeastern Ohio. Gave her some breeders names I have heard great reviews on here and also suggested she join here.I also gave her a name of a breeder Im familiar with. No her vet is not to my knowledge running tests but the vet appears to have some knowledge re GSDs and after spending an inordinate amount of maney on medical bills on her mastiff she is trying to work with a breeder.


----------



## semperfipup (May 31, 2013)

I purchased a lovely pet quality dog from champion showline parents for $1800 and I would say it was money well spent just based on the soundness of her temperament and how beautiful she is


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I have always pain at least $1500 for my GSDs and they have only been pets. I want a healthy dog with no physical problems so I get ones with that have promises of good health. My choice but I have to admit I love people drooling over my gorgeous dogs. /giggle


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

her 7 year old son wants a GSD. because a 7 yr old wants something
is that a good reason to get it? 

QUOTE=Daisy&Lucky's Mom;4296434]

>>>>> A work friend of mine would like to buy a GSD for her son and herself. has been adogowner for many years. Just lost her Mastiff. 
>>>>>Her 7 year old son wants a German Shepherd<<<<< like his grandfather and wants to to do agility and obedience just like grandpa. <<<<<


She loves dogs. Her mastiff had massive health problems and she dropped alot of money trying to aid the big guy with his hips and other joint problems. She is working with her vet to handle this situation by running x-rays and health clearances by her vet. The vet wants to see xrays or have hips rated by OFA?She also is being advised re looking at pedigrees and temperment and DM and cancer.I think those are all good ideas right? I think this may be the issue, she wants to not spend more then 800.00 to1000.00 dollars. So what do you guys think? Is a a solid GSD for that price possible? I myself am interested in this thread as my three are all 10 plus years old,Lucky a year or so older. So I wonder if my 1500.00 Im setting aside for a GSD who can do a therapy dogs job is reasonableWe talk alot about responsible breeders butwhat is the purchase price of a healthy stable GSD family pet ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> her 7 year old son wants a GSD. because a 7 yr old wants something
> is that a good reason to get it?


Maybe. 

My son had just turned 9 when he told me he wanted an Italian Greyhound. (Really? An Italian Greyhound?) He researched it, and then _I _researched it, and we got a rescue puppy. That dog, Zelda, is 13 and a half years old today...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd advise her to put $$ aside and look for breeder, health and temperament. Then look at prices for good pups.

I'm guessing that her budget might be doable with working lines, but not in show lines. Personally would not consider American lines ( health issues). 

Make sure breeder and pups are well recommended.

Also, a 7 year old ( I've had a few) are not likely to follow through with training. Mom will be taking on this project. Be sure you're willing. Time etc..

Good luck.

had a wonderful English Mastiff years ago, but difference in temperament, training, exercise etc... are very different. GSD will take much more time and commitment.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I have read all the post and respect screenings opinion. But my GSD Lucky was 300 bucks and I found him on Craigslist. He's beautiful. Got papers, and line has no history of Hip dysplasia.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Prices seem to be rising for working line pups....I have seen club level dogs bred to club level dogs with titles and koers going for $1800 in central - northeast Ohio....and in other clubs in Ohio they are 800-1000....so the 1500 is an average.....

when I was 6 I wanted a German Shepherd - my great grandmother bought me a Chi and one for herself. I resented that choice for years. When I was 13 I finally got my first one...my parents finally resigned that I was not going to give up...all I ever asked for was a horse and a GSD....so not every child asks for a dog on a whim....

Lee


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree with Wolfstraum. I asked for my first one when I was 6 and got one for my 7th birthday. It's now over 30 years later and I will getting getting another one in a couple of weeks. Op didn't ask for parenting advice they asked for dog advice. Sorry I haven't done any research for hat area but 1500 sounds like a good average price.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Got papers, and line has no history of Hip dysplasia.


There is not a single line of GSD out there that doesn't have HD in its pedigree


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Xeph said:


> There is not a single line of GSD out there that doesn't have HD in its pedigree


 
Maybe if you go back several generations. Mine went back 5 generations with no hip displacia!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the majority of puppies sold are to pet homes who never think or care to xray their dogs for HD/ED or anything else.

Just because the dogs on 'paper' may be HD/ED free, doesn't mean they haven't produced any..


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone looking to buy from a breeder who guarantees a healthy dog needs to read the fine print on the sales contract. Most breeders aim to breed dogs that do not have bone issues. Many dogs come down with other problems like allergies or EPI. I believe those things are just as important because it's physically painful for the animal and emotionally painful for the owner to experience because there is no cure in the medical world. Breeders should show SOME responsibility and compassion for the owner because that owner put his/her faith in the breeder not to get major health issues. Isn't that why one goes to a reputable breeder in the first place?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think you are still missing the point....genetics cannot be 100% controlled. NO ONE CAN GUARANTEE (in the true sense of the word!!!) that an animal will be 100% healthy. Compassion has nothing to do with this. People are born with birth defects, allergies, sensitive stomachs, mental retardation, Downs Syndrome...there are NO guarantees! Everyone who buys a puppy knows that there are always possibilities....if you bought a Golden and it ended up with cancer do you think the breeder is responsible? And should refund your money? Everything in breeding is risky....in every breed there are problems....you have to accept that no matter what, you are risking an issue - in BYB dogs, temperament is a much much much higher risk - those family dogs that seem so nice when you visit hide in the bathtub during a thunderstorm and defecate in fear....and the owner just accepts that and tells you how much the mother loves children - but the father is called protective because he has bitten two people visiting the house - and the pups are destined to be environmentally unsound and fear biters but they look like fine pups at 7 weeks! There is much much much more to a reputable breeding than the risk of allergies...

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> *Prices seem to be rising for working line pups....*I have seen club level dogs bred to club level dogs with titles and koers going for $1800 in central - northeast Ohio....and in other clubs in Ohio they are 800-1000....so the 1500 is an average.....
> 
> Lee


And the prices will go up with the new restrictions placed on responsible breeders. The price of importation has gone up, and will continue to do so as well. Hopefully the great breeders will continue to breed even with all the new rules they are subjected to. And of course it won't have any effect on the BYB's that take all the shortcuts.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> I'm guessing that her budget might be doable with working lines, but not in show lines. Personally would not consider American lines ( health issues).


What health issues?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I sent you a PM


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

pet quality from champion showline parents. the champion showline
parents produce pet quality pups?



semperfipup said:


> >>>>> I purchased a lovely pet quality dog from champion showline parents for $1800 <<<<<
> 
> 
> and I would say it was money well spent just based on the soundness of her temperament and how beautiful she is


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> her 7 year old son wants a GSD. because a 7 yr old wants something
> is that a good reason to get it?
> 
> QUOTE=Daisy&Lucky's Mom;4296434]
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ok this is a great pet owner. She is uber responsible in everything. My one line re 7 yo does not negate her ability to raise a dog. Her Mastiff went camping with the family ,they bike ,does that give an answer to your concern? How many folks here bought a horse ,pony, pet bird for or b/c their child was interested but knew it would be theirs to raise?
She after a long period of Mastiffs(she has dog knowledge) and rescue dogs would like a GSD due to being smaller,longer life expectancy etc. They spend 3 weeks a year camping ,They bike as a family ,They fish, they attend festivals and their dog(s) have went with them whenever possible up until the mastiff's health issues. I watched her fight and try everything to save her dog but then she let him go to free him from suffering . To me that's the woman I want to have a GSD. doggie daddy I am extra sensitive re this subject as I anticipate being in that same place soon. 
For everyone else thank you for giving me some ideas re prices and the realities of seeking a family GSD here in Ohio. I'm hoping she checks this thread out and maybe waits a little longer to get more like 1200 to 1500 together as that may give her more options.What about an 6 month or 4 month dogs a breeder may have held back thinking they would use them but ended up not? Is that cheaper?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> I think you are still missing the point....genetics cannot be 100% controlled. NO ONE CAN GUARANTEE (in the true sense of the word!!!) that an animal will be 100% healthy. Compassion has nothing to do with this. People are born with birth defects, allergies, sensitive stomachs, mental retardation, Downs Syndrome...there are NO guarantees! Everyone who buys a puppy knows that there are always possibilities....if you bought a Golden and it ended up with cancer do you think the breeder is responsible? And should refund your money? Everything in breeding is risky....in every breed there are problems....you have to accept that no matter what, you are risking an issue - in BYB dogs, temperament is a much much much higher risk - those family dogs that seem so nice when you visit hide in the bathtub during a thunderstorm and defecate in fear....and the owner just accepts that and tells you how much the mother loves children - but the father is called protective because he has bitten two people visiting the house - and the pups are destined to be environmentally unsound and fear biters but they look like fine pups at 7 weeks! There is much much much more to a reputable breeding than the risk of allergies...
> 
> Lee


Lee I in no way meant that she should be guaranteed a perfect never sick dog. Is it reasonable to ask that the parents be OFA certified ? Temperment I think takes more hands on research.I met both of Daisy's parents but didnt know her dad had a history of biting men. What do you look at for temperment certificatrion wise? I look to see if their dogs do therapy in that line ,do SAR but what else can you do other then meeting the breeders dogs?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think to limit one to a specific line is well, I don't want to use the word ridiculous, but can't think of another right at this moment

We all have our preferences, but a good dog is a good dog is a good dog and it doesn't matter what "flavor" it is.

I would not rule out Am lines, there are some really nice ones out there that would fit into this lifestyle. 

Key is finding a good breeder, who health tests, temperament tests their breeding stock/puppies, AND can peg those puppies to match the lifestyle , wants and don't wants of an owner.

There are no guarantees in life, or on a life..You can only hope when choosing a breeder that they are doing the very best they can and producing dogs to the best of their abilities.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think to limit one to a specific line is well, I don't want to use the word ridiculous, but can't think of another right at this moment
> 
> We all have our preferences, but a good dog is a good dog is a good dog and it doesn't matter what "flavor" it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I konow some showline breeders from this area and Ive given her their names. I also know a couple of breeders who Ive senn over a five or 6 year period who I love to see their dogs show at our local show who are from a distance away .


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would first find what I want, then think about price, and if too high for the moment, I would save until I had enough.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tell her to get pet insurance same day as she brings her puppy home. It will help her stress less about the future health problems.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

gsd07 said:


> tell her to get pet insurance same day as she brings her puppy home. It will help her stress less about the future health problems.


definiitely


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me what to expect in prices from an American showline?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Lee I in no way meant that she should be guaranteed a perfect never sick dog. Is it reasonable to ask that the parents be OFA certified ? Temperment I think takes more hands on research.I met both of Daisy's parents but didnt know her dad had a history of biting men. What do you look at for temperment certificatrion wise? I look to see if their dogs do therapy in that line ,do SAR but what else can you do other then meeting the breeders dogs?



I don't think so....I infer from her comments she wants an actual guarantee (as in I guarantee the sun will set tonight and rise in the morning) of good health....and no one can do that - they can warranty but that is not what she wants...the inferred comments are that the breeder should return all monies if the dog has any issue because they guaranteed the dog was healthy....

I just sold two pups which were progeny of a female I bred, raised and sold as an adult....I knew her mother, her siblings, her 3/4 siblings, her siblings progeny - and I KNEW what to expect from these pups temperament wise. I trusted their breeder to be honest in his assessment of the pups.....I picked up the pups and kept one of them a couple of days before her new owner got her. The other went home with the new owner who went with me to pick them up. So if you want to know what to expect - you find a breeder who has that kind of familial knowledge - not one who just imports titled dogs, breeds them every heat, then gets rid and them and who has constant turnover of breeding stock - one who can look at the pedigrees and tell you who is related to who, what has worked well within those lines. Or someone who knows the family and lines well enough to recommend a breeder....look carefully at the website, look at the databases for pedigrees - see what the breeders have produced and how their various litters are related....it is not rocket scientist to tell who is breeding for a business and who has a program that is discernible...

Lee


----------



## dog tamer (Oct 1, 2013)

sounds like great price i' hope to have some pups with tom z lines


Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> A work friend of mine would like to buy a GSD for her son and herself. has been adogowner for many years. Just lost her Mastiff. Her 7 year old son wants a German Shepherd like his grandfather and wants to to do agility and obedience just like grandpa. She loves dogs. Her mastiff had massive health problems and she dropped alot of money trying to aid the big guy with his hips and other joint problems. She is working with her vet to handle this situation by running x-rays and health clearances by her vet. The vet wants to see xrays or have hips rated by OFA?She also is being advised re looking at pedigrees and temperment and DM and cancer.I think those are all good ideas right? I think this may be the issue, she wants to not spend more then 800.00 to1000.00 dollars. So what do you guys think? Is a a solid GSD for that price possible? I myself am interested in this thread as my three are all 10 plus years old,Lucky a year or so older. So I wonder if my 1500.00 Im setting aside for a GSD who can do a therapy dogs job is reasonableWe talk alot about responsible breeders butwhat is the purchase price of a healthy stable GSD family pet ?


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> I think you are still missing the point....genetics cannot be 100% controlled. NO ONE CAN GUARANTEE (in the true sense of the word!!!) that an animal will be 100% healthy. Compassion has nothing to do with this. People are born with birth defects, allergies, sensitive stomachs, mental retardation, Downs Syndrome...there are NO guarantees! Everyone who buys a puppy knows that there are always possibilities....if you bought a Golden and it ended up with cancer do you think the breeder is responsible? And should refund your money? Everything in breeding is risky....in every breed there are problems....you have to accept that no matter what, you are risking an issue - in BYB dogs, temperament is a much much much higher risk - those family dogs that seem so nice when you visit hide in the bathtub during a thunderstorm and defecate in fear....and the owner just accepts that and tells you how much the mother loves children - but the father is called protective because he has bitten two people visiting the house - and the pups are destined to be environmentally unsound and fear biters but they look like fine pups at 7 weeks! There is much much much more to a reputable breeding than the risk of allergies...
> 
> Lee


I understand everything you say and you are misunderstanding my explanation. We are discussing animals, not people. BUT if you have bred multiple generations of dogs (10-15) you pretty much know what is or not in your lines. People know if cancer or baldness runs in their families. That's why a health history is asked by doctors. Some breeders just keep 2-3 generations of dogs and start with fresh stock so they don't really know what they have when starting over so "Health guaranteed" should not be there.

I have been watching a particular breeder and the kennel will have on its website "Health is guaranteed," then when you read the actual sales contract it is actually limited to bone issues. When a prospective customer sees "Health is guaranteed," what do you think the interpretation means to the customer? I find this misleading.

Here is the point I am trying to make. If you are willing to spend, say $3,000-$5,000, on a dog believing they are stacking the odds in their favor with a reputable breeder and the breeder says health is guaranteed on the website, and the dog comes down with CANCER OR LONG TERM DISEASE. Don't you think the owner is entitled to some sort of compensation to be put towards the future vet bills? I think the typical companion dog owner would think so.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Personally - I think it is a mistake for any one to use the word "guarantee" regarding any puppy....because then people make this argument that you want to make....knowing full well that there are no real guarantees....only warranties.

Cancer ? You want a guarantee (refund) if a dog gets CANCER???? No I don't think so....I lost a dog with other issues who was PTS when he showed signs of hemangiosarcoma - which others in his mother's family also passed of....no way would I ever consider asking for a refund on a dog who dies of cancer - no matter what the age....these are living creatures and no one can absolutely guarantee health...to argue that they MUST do so and that they should be able to predict perfect health is not realistic.

Lee


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Can someone tell me what to expect in prices from an American showline?


Typically around here, an American Showline puppy, that is a show prospect, goes for about $1500. 

Pet puppies from the same breeders are usually $700 - $1000. And by "pet" puppies, I mean puppies that the breeder doesn't consider a show prospect (for whatever reason). Though sometimes puppies that COULD be shown are sold as pets, with limited registration. 

Russell's litter was very uniform, and any one of them could be shown at this point. Three were sold as pets with limited registration (and are all spayed). One of them is learning to track (with a goal of SAR), and she is a gorgeous girl with great movement. Another is living on a dairy goat farm. One is a family dog. Russell and his sister Birdie were kept to show. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks DogFaeries. Thats helpful. BTW Russel's siblings and he are all beautiful. Love the dark masks.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks . I do love a dark dog. Russell's parents are both dark faced black and tans. Nice dark pigment.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Don't forget it costs just as much to raise a pet puppy as it does to raise a show or working puppy from the same litter. Their food is the same, as are their shots and wormings.


----------



## RuDog (Jan 25, 2013)

Andaka (below) has it right. The initial cost of a dog is nothing compared to what you'll spend through its life on food, gear, classes, medical care, etc.

I chose to go to a working kennel for my current boy, Ruen, (thanks to recommendations from folks on this website last year!) and paid substantially more than I had for my GSDs in the past-- and he'd be considered "only a pet" (though I think of him as a partner on the ranch). 

But Ruen still cost LESS than all the tests, x-rays, medication and consulting for Roman's final 2 month's of life.


----------



## BobCl (Aug 19, 2012)

Considered adopting? Our three year old is a Schutzhund washout with no HD or ED on either side of her pedigree. But genetics are merely predictive instead of certainties, or she would have titled and been sold as a breeder instead of failing aggression testing (as in not aggressive enough) and being put up for adoption as a pet.


----------

